# Access to Live Birds for Training



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

For those who like to go all out when training their dogs, where do you guys get your live birds from for training? I am looking at getting a pup and am curious as to how i can go about getting them on live birds on a regular basis to increase their drive as a pup. I am in Minneapolis and I know there are plenty of hunt clubs and such around, but is this the only option? I will join a retriever club if i do get one, but wanted to hear everyones opinion before i look at getting one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

training to do what?


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

Just overall training of your hunting dog in the off season. Im either going to get a dog really soon or wait till after this fall. Basically just want to make sure they get good exposure to birds as a pup (not to early tho) in order to build that drive prior to their first hunting season.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

What kind of dog are you getting? Depending on the breed, you could contact a local retriever club or NAVHDA chapter for a lead on birds. They'd also help you train and introduce the dog to birds, gunfire, etc.


----------

